# Specialized Roval Pave SL wheelset for road bike



## bergjm (Dec 8, 2004)

All,

I have Mavic Ksyrium Equipe wheels on my Merlin road bike, and the rear has developed cracks around the spoke nipple connections after only 2 seasons of riding. I ride about 2000 miles a year on this bike.

I am a Clyde at about 250 - 260 lbs. My LBS has agreed to sell me a Specialized Roval Pave SL wheelset at a nice price, but I know nothing about Specialized wheels. Has anyone used these on a road bike? What did you think? I am wondering how Cyclocross wheels will ride on a road bike, and if they will be ok for 700X23 tires. I do not race, I just ride for fun and ride anywhere from 40 - 100 miles at a pop.

I am also thinking of the Ksyrium Elites, which are a better level of Ksyrium.

Thanks.

John B.


----------



## bdaviskc (Aug 6, 2005)

*Just sent you a message*



bergjm said:


> All,
> 
> I have Mavic Ksyrium Equipe wheels on my Merlin road bike, and the rear has developed cracks around the spoke nipple connections after only 2 seasons of riding. I ride about 2000 miles a year on this bike.
> 
> ...


Hi John--check your private messages for some feedback and info on the Roval wheels.


----------

